# Gold Charts from 1970 - 2009



## Anonymous (Nov 13, 2009)

Some interesting gold facts from 1970 to 2009. 

http://www.usagold.com/reference/prices/history.html


----------



## Oz (Nov 14, 2009)

I have generally held my tongue as to the financial aspects of the metals we refine in order to keep politics and economics out of the equation. Those that have been here for a while have seen me post on these things occasionally but only when someone asks. I have at times treaded on thin ice and asked the moderators very bluntly to shut me down if I crossed a line. 

Lately I have seen much more interest in this aspect of the metals we refine including charting and posts like yours and I wonder if a category of precious metals speculation is in order. The tricky thing is that it is impossible to remove politics from any speculative pricing scenarios. As Harold (in particular) has pointed out, these can be very polarizing posts that easily lead to hard feelings and have the potential of disrupting this forums main purpose. 

I guess my main point is that if we are to have much in the way of this kind of posting it may be wise to have them in one “place/separate category” so members can opt out of reading them if they wish.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 14, 2009)

Thats easy Oz, in your User Control Panel, you have a Friends and Foes list. Just add me to Foe.


----------



## AlanInMo (Nov 14, 2009)

gustavus said:


> Thats easy Oz, in your User Control Panel, you have a Friends and Foes list. Just add me to Foe.




:shock: :lol:


----------



## Oz (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I have to say I did not see that one coming! Perhaps you may wish to re-read what I wrote. I enjoy talking about such things but hold back as it has been discouraged by the moderators. Perhaps it is a language thing but my intent was to encourage this kind of discussion by putting it in one place so the moderators would not shut us down.

I have seen the friends/foe thing and do not understand how it works, nor have I been brave enough to try it for fear I would alienate someone accidentally by just testing it. That kind of thing is not in my nature (meaning censure) . The only person that could agitate me is one that tried to, and even then it tends to not be effective as generally I think I should have compassion for a person that wishes to make themselves feel better by trying to make another feel small.

It seems clear that if you felt I should list you as a “foe” that this would be a classic example of why Harold is right. By definition you have asked me to list you as an enemy of mine. I am at a complete loss as to why you thought I was attacking you or discouraging your post. I liked what you posted and wished to encourage such things by suggesting we have a dedicated space for it. 

My fear now is that you have proven that such discussion could be hazardous to this forums main purpose. I do believe that most here would consider the both of us as mild mannered individuals that try to steer clear of unproductive debate. 

In short I liked your post and harbor no ill will.


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 15, 2009)

:shock: 
How can I check to see who all's foe list I'm on? :lol: 

Mark


----------



## teabone (Nov 15, 2009)

I for one , didn't see anything wrong or offensive with gustavus's post . I found it interesting and educational. Am I missing some subliminal meaning ?


----------



## Oz (Nov 15, 2009)

An open letter to all.

I perhaps had been inarticulate in my post right after gustavus. I am actually in favor of this type of discussion I only wished to caution that price speculation can at times become entwined with politics and that is where caution is required. He by know means crossed any line at all in his post and I would enjoy more.

Once we saw that there was a conflict or misunderstanding we discussed it privately and there is no problem that I am aware of at this time. I only wish that more people would handle things like this in the same way, meaning that reasonable people can always discuss these things and resolve them without making it a distraction on the forum with others feeling compelled to become involved. 

Please just enjoy gustavus’s original post. I did.


----------

